# Could my problem be Hashi's?



## RubixCube (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm 24 years old and have been having problems for around 3 years. My symptoms are "thyroid like". Ive been to numerous doctors and am now sick of seeing any doctors.

*My tests done*.

Ive had 2 CMP's/liver function/MONO test/EKG. Nothing elevated.

*CBC*
*White Blood Cell Count*: 10.4 (3.8-10.8), within reference, but in the high range.
*Absolute Monocytes*: 1071 H (200-950)

*TSH* - Ive had three done.
3.336 - 2-3 months apart
1.440 - 2-3 months apart - May 2010
1.90 / r 0.34 - 5.60 - 6/15/2011

*Free Triiodothyronine* (*FT3*): 2.9 - May 2010
*FT4* (*Direct*): 0.99 - May 2010

Here is the actual test with ranges for the May 2010 tests.










*Supplements taken* (for around 3 months, haven't been taking these before "thyroid like" problem/s):
Cod Liver Oil: 2 x a day sometimes - Equating to 200-300 DHA/100-200 EPA/2500-5000 Vitamin A
Vitamin C: 500mg-1g
Vitamin D: 5K-10K IU - Read that deficiency can be a cause for an autoimmune disorder or lacky thyroid function.
MACA: 1-3g - Read that it can help regulate hormones. Just seems to calm me down.
Magnesium Citrate: 100-400mg - Yep, not optimal dosing considering most new RDAs seem to suggest 700-900mg daily.
Grape Seed Extract(95%): 100-200mg
Zinc/Copper: 30mg Zinc/300mcg Copper
Niacin: 100-200mg (3x a week for "flushing", feel good/ also have acne problems, but had that before "thyroid like" problems)

*Symptoms* - It all started around 3 years ago. I was sick prior before getting my first symptom, might just be coincidence. After those first symptoms arose, little-by-little I got more symptoms. Some subsided overtime and sneak back up every now and then. Read that Hashi's go make someone go in and out of hyper/hypo.

Sinus Congestion (has not stopped, 3 years of ongoing sinus problems , stuffy / inflamed sinuses?)
Fingernail Issues (ridges,splitting)
Inflamed Eyelids, eyelash loss
Vision Problems (eye pressure, double vision(shadowing),hazy(blurry sometimes)/vision burn-in effect/night vision problems(halos around a light source) - due to sinuses or inflammation behind eyes
Hair loss? (seem to lost more hair than I normally do, hair thinning, hairs that fall out are grey at the root (normal)?
Graying Hair (not all gray, but some hairs come out gray, no patches)
Enlarged Lymph nodes (in throat, under chin/neck, even one on rib-cage I think(doctor said it was "cartilage")
Muscles around Neck feel Inflamed (feel swollen sometimes)
Trouble remembering things (slurred speech sometimes, long/short term memory problems sometimes)
Fatigue (waking up fatigue, sometimes it will hit me in the middle of the day "I need to sleep, but I don't")
Ear Ringing (get ringing in right ear, maybe due to sinus inflammation)
Bruise Easily, Can't focus on stuff sometimes(ADD problems), Armpit odor (sweat easy under arms, sometimes within 3 hours of taking a bath not doing anything physical)
Cough up throat/tonsil stones sometimes (post nasal from sinus congestion I guess)
Sometimes when I wakeup my eyes will hurt and be slightly bloodshot

Had a doctor tell me my spleen was enlarged, after doing a feel test. Which I why I took a MONO test. Since then doctors tell me it's not enlarged. So not sure what to think about that.

The hair/eyelash loss might be me just being a hypochondriac. Unless you can have hair loss along side rapid growth. Don't think I'm a hypochondriac in this situation considering I have definite hair problems.

Was curious what you all may think of this. Only came to two conclusions, thyroid problem that I can't detect or problems related from 3 wisdom teeth coming in(impacted?)/tooth infection.

Read on STTM that the two main antibody tests should be anti-TPO & TgAb. Can these detect graves/TED as well? AB tests are damn expensive( :sad0049: ), but found the two above for around 95$.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RubixCube said:


> I'm 24 years old and have been having problems for around 3 years. My symptoms are "thyroid like". Ive been to numerous doctors and am now sick of seeing any doctors.
> 
> *My tests done*.
> 
> ...


I take it you are paying out of pocket for tests?

Both the Free T3 and Free T4 are below the mid-range of the range given by your lab and by the way, thank you for including the ranges as they are important to have.

Increase Monocytes and White Cells could be due to a myriad of things. Perhaps the wisdom teeth but would be hard to know for sure unless you know for a fact there is infection.
Read this and see what "you" think; you know your own body better than anyone.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/test.html

TPO is "suggestive" of many things not just thyroid so it is a conundrum what to decide when on a budget. Best I can do is include info to help you decide what you can and can't do.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

The bottom line is that while your numbers are in range, they are not in a good place. Most of us require the Ft4 and Ft3 to be above the mid-range considerably.

After reading your post 3 times; I think that you need to be concerned about cancer and I strongly suggest RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Not at all liking the swollen lymph nodes and coughing etc..

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

To be honest, I would bypass any lab tests in lieu of the above recommendation.


----------



## RubixCube (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I am paying for the tests on my own.

Not sure on the wisdom teeth being infected, but for sure there is a tooth way in the back with a cavity that sometimes gives me problems. If that particular tooth is infected, I would say 80% sure, yes it probably is.

I don't cough aside from clearing my throat sometimes, which seems to be due to the nasal problems. Snorting and spitting out stuff that seems lodged in the nasal passage.

I read the cancer symptoms and it seems "Swollen lymph nodes in the neck" are the ones that stand out. No persistent pain, aside from neck feeling swollen. Theres no pain though. Not trying to sway from that being an issue because if it could be, it would be something that I would want to take serious.

I'm swaying towards the TPO(anti?) and TgAb since I seen it mentioned quite a bit and also you mentioned it in the lineup. I guess if anything was abnormal, that either one of those with pick up maybe something. Just want a lead on if I have a thyroid problem or not  . I'm 50/50 on thyroid/tooth problems. I just don't see how a tooth infection would cause a quarter of what I have, but then again I heard you can die from a untreated tooth infection. Though rare it seems, but it seems major things can result from one.

From reading some posts it seems that antibody growth (or whatever it may be called) had/has to result from somewhere. Maybe it all sprung up from a tooth infection and that infection is also causing thyroid problems? Confusing stuff arty0009:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RubixCube said:


> Yeah I am paying for the tests on my own.
> 
> Not sure on the wisdom teeth being infected, but for sure there is a tooth way in the back with a cavity that sometimes gives me problems. If that particular tooth is infected, I would say 80% sure, yes it probably is.
> 
> ...


One thing for sure, if you have TPO, it certainly is suggestive of thyroid problems and more importantly it would definitely mean that you have autoimmune disease.

The bad thing about dental infections is that it drains into the heart. Creatine Kinase would be high also. (Inflammatory marker) Taking Statins increases CPK, by the way.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine_kinase

My husband and I have always been self-pay so no one could understand more on the challenges. And you have to pay the doctor whether he/she helps you or not. You have no choice. That is the rotten part.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

You seem to be taking a lot of Vitamin D. I was taking 2,000 IU and got warned by the endocrinologist that it was on the upper end of what was okay to take.

I know Selenium is supposed to be good for helping control antibodies, if you have any. Lots of folks here are taking it, and I recently started myself under advice from a naturopath doc. I believe 200 mcg is the recommended daily amount.


----------



## Deckah (Feb 1, 2010)

I basically get no sun @ all. The 5-10k varies depending on that. As far as I know measuring D levels by dosing is not a valid measurement until you take a hydroxy d3 test.

Dejavu. I was taking selenium before getting this problem, but that was for acne purposes. Not sure how long I was taking it (it was 200mcg, NOW brand). It didn't help the acne so I discarded it, was taking DIM as well. Isn't the bioavailability higher in brazil nuts?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

>>Only came to two conclusions, thyroid problem that I can't detect or problems related from 3 wisdom teeth coming in(impacted?)/tooth infection.<<

While your numbers for thyroid may not be "ideal" they are normal at the moment. You would need to have antibodies tests to see if they were a factor.

As for the wisdom teeth--from my husbands' experience--his were impacted, later infected, and he had all kinds of swollen nodes in his neck, tonsils and down into his armpits because of it. Get those checked out--if they are infected it will explain the white cells and swollen lymph nodes. A low grade infection like that can cause a lot of the symptoms you are experiencing. Taking care of the teeth could solve part of the problem.


----------



## Deckah (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a few armpit nodes as well and they come and go. It's comforting to know that could be the problem and sorry to hear that your husband had to go through that. Very nerve racking.

I will also try for another CBC.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Deckah said:


> Dejavu. I was taking selenium before getting this problem, but that was for acne purposes. Not sure how long I was taking it (it was 200mcg, NOW brand). It didn't help the acne so I discarded it, was taking DIM as well. Isn't the bioavailability higher in brazil nuts?


I can't say exactly, but your comment on brazil nuts mirrors some of what I've read on Selenium. I've been using the "Pure" brand which is what the naturopath provided.


----------

